# Audi A3 1.8T ECU Remap



## Laamapalmu (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

I have an Audi A3 1.8T 20V 1999 Petrol. I'm looking to remap it to increase MPG without trying to get more power. I've searched for free maps or cheap as possible. Are there any maps that are more like ECO-mode so I'll save more fuel and maybe get a small increase in power or stay on stock performance? I don't want to pay 400-800€ for a remap, around 100€ is max I'd be ready to pay to save more fuel, again I'm not looking to get more power out of the engine


----------

